# اقوي مجموعة اسطوانات تعليمية بالفيديو لاقوي برامج التصميم الهندسيSolidworks,Autocad,Invento الجزء 1



## marooo2010 (1 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بداية هذة اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي القوي واتمني ان تكون مشاركة فعالة ومفيدة لاخواني المهندسين\
اقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة من الاسطوانات التعليمية بالفيديو لمجموعة من اقوي برامج الرسم الهندسي والتصميم
ٍSolidworks,Autocad,Inventor
وهي نتاج لبحثي علي الانترنت من احد المواقع الاجنبية وليس من رفعي الخاص وذلك للامانة وكي لا اطيل عليكم ابدا بالاسطوانات واذا كان الموضوع مفيد ارجو التثبيت لكي تعم الفائدة ليس الا وكل ما اتمناه هو الدعوه الطيبة لي ولوالديا وللمسلمين جميعا ليس الا

نبدا بالسوليد وورك حيث اني اعشق هذا البرنامج

* VTN SolidWorks tutorial Volume 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 - 4th Edition*



​ *VTN SolidWorks tutorial Volume 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 | 2007-2009 | 4th Edition | 24 hours, 12minutes | RAR | 2.7 GB| RS & MU.*​

SolidWorks is the world's leading software for 3d parametric modelling. It is the fastest growing software for 3d engineers on the market today.
This video tutorial covers SolidWorks 2007 & 2009.With its comprehensive, step-by-step approach, this hands-on tutorial will help you master the techniques you need to quickly become productive in SolidWorks.


Built by expert engineers, each video will give you helpful tips for achieving faster mastery of tools and functions. No wasted time, either: each tutorial is concise and teaches you precisely how to use the command it covers.

This Video Course DVD includes chapters on: QuickStart (Getting up & running FAST), CosmosXpress, eDrawing, Assembly, New in SolidWorks 2008, Sketch, Sheet Metal Design, Surface Design, PhotoWorks, Motion Study, FeatureWorks, Utilties, Programming for SolidWorks in VBA, ToolBox, New in SolidWorks 2009, Drawing and real-life project designs. It plays on your computer DVD-ROM, not your TV's DVD player. Running Time: 24 hours, 12minutes, with 460 video tutorials on 1 DVD.

Our Pro Bundle provides a complete library of the very best in self-paced instruction and is our most popular package. The suite includes Core Concepts, Drawings, 3D Skills, Advanced Parts, Advanced Assemblies, Sheet Metal Design and Update Training. Purchase the bundle and have all the tools you need to get the most out of your investment!

These training courses focus on fundamental skills and concepts key to ensuring your success.

This video tutorial covers SW 2008 & 2009, and is also applicable to some earlier versions. With its comprehensive, hands-on training, it will help you master the techniques you need to quickly become productive in SW.

Created by SW experts, the video training contains real-world insight and will enable you to draw, design, edit, view and plot in SW. You will find all of the essential material necessary to successfully create any 2-dimensional (2D) as well as 3-dimensional (3D) solid model applicable to any design, architecture, or service industry.

This design training can help you learn fast and make the learning process easy and efficient. Learning begins from basic concepts to advanced training. The tutorials cover: basic training, Surface Design, COSMOSXpress, eDrawings, Sketch, Assembly, Weldments, Mold Design, Animator (Motion Study), PhotoWorks, Sheet Metal, FeatureWorks, Toolbox, Utilities, API / VBA, and Drawing.

Lessons are conveniently delivered via a complementary downloadable format and via a disc in the mail, shipped the same day you buy to any destination worldwide for a very low shipping cost.

We look forward to providing you with the tools required to inspire your design creativity!

******** of this DVD*

*SolidWorks tutorial: Basic training (Volume 1)*
Basic concepts, COSMOSXpress, eDrawings, Sketch, New in SolidWorks® 2008 & 2009, Assembly About this Solidworks Tutorial Course SolidWorks...

*SolidWorks tutorial: Surface Design (Volume 2)*
Surface Design & Real Life Project (hand-held video game) About this Solidworks Tutorial Course Basic and Advanced Surface Design - teaches users...

*SolidWorks tutorial: Advanced training (Volume 3)*
Weldments, Mold Design, PhotoWorks and Animator/Motion Study About this Solidworks Tutorial Course This training is designed to teach users how...

*SolidWorks tutorial: Advanced training (Volume 4)*
Sheet Metal, FeatureWorks, Toolbox, Utilities, API / VBA. About this Solidworks Tutorial Course In this SolidWorks training - advanced concept...

*SolidWorks tutorial:new in 2009, Drawing (Volume 5)*
New in SolidWorks 2009, Drawing About this Solidworks Tutorial Course This bundle covers new and enhanced features in Solidworks 2009 from basic...


http://anonymz.com/?http://www.video-tutorials.net/vtn/

*Download RapidShare

* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092353/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092595/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088257/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089073/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092611/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092824/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092075/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092065/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256092329/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088711/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089190/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089157/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256095131/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256095129/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088793/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088965/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089950/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088581/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256095143/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088466/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088418/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088567/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256095134/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256095137/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089478/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256088895/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256090236/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/256089037/www.softarchive.net_SW.Tutorial2007.2009.part28.rar

*Mirror Megaupload *
 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=11Q4BRIF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TTZMV6XQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=09FX61DI
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AT27JS1B
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KFL2NATN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J9GG9PI3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OSKCN27J
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZIOTMRK
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YQGH3Y7F
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N91D7MSY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V9NN4ILO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C0LYSBZ1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J0RYX641
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NS06UMQD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=10LW40ZQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z3H2WUKD
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=US6M5D4J
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B5DUHKSY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7NYSW53E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3IZRXI0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L2EBA5P5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BLX0U5G3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZNTJYT0C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y7WBKJH1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EZYJYPDY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4R0OVZ9P
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DX7WSOM9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0234O68S

الاسطوانة الثانية
* VTC QuickStart Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 *





*VTC QuickStart Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 | 111.95 MB* 
Autodesk AutoCAD, is the world s most widely used Computer Aided Design
(CAD) package. It lets you design, visualize and communicate your ideas with ease and efficiency. This QuickStart! course provides users an introduction to the new features and tools of AutoCAD 2010, and gives insight on existing tools already available

*INSTALLATION*
Extract
Mount/Burn
Play & Learn
*Homepage*

*Download (Uploading
*http://hotfile.com/dl/3441591/876adab/Autodesk.AutoCAD.2010_update.softarchive.net.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/3441614/93baa00/Autodesk.AutoCAD.2010_update.softarchive.net.part2.rar.html

*Download (RapidShare)
http://rapidshare.com/files/232216468/NextUp.TextAloud.v2.303.WinAll_www.softarchive.net.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/232216468/NextUp.TextAloud.v2.303.WinAll_www.softarchive.net.rar

*الاسطوانة الثالثة​* Autodesk AutoCAD VTC - Basic 2D Concepts Tutorials*




*Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 x86/x64 English with VTC - Basic 2D Concepts Tutorials 
*
New features of AutoCAD 2010 is called a true technological breakthrough, which will please many millions of users of this software product. AutoCAD 2010 has a parameter, and now any changes between objects are supported by user defined relationship. This significantly reduces the time to make changes to projects. The emergence of tools to work with arbitrary shapes became possible to create and analyze the most complex three-dimensional objects. In addition, 3D printing is now supported, so it's easier to get prototypes and physical prototypes. In this publication the following materials: Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 x86/x64 (English) and VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010: Basic 2D Concepts Tutorials 

*Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 x86/x64 (English)*
Year: 2009
Version: 2010
Developer: Autodesk
Platform: Windows
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Language: English
Medicine: Present

*System requirements:*
Microsoft Windows Vista Business, Service Pack SP1
Microsoft Windows Vista Enterprise, Service Pack SP1
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack SP1
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate, Service Pack SP1
Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2 or later
Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2 or later
Intel Pentium 4 or Dual-Core Processor AMD Athlon, the frequency of 1,6 GHz or higher, SSE2 technology
2 GB of RAM.
Video adapter with 128 MB of memory is recommended 3D graphics adapter class workstation with 256 MB memory or higher, supports Direct3D. 

*VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010: Basic 2D Concepts Tutorials* 
Autodesk AutoCAD is the world’s most widely used Computer Aided Design (CAD) package. It lets you design, visualize and communicate ideas with ease and efficiency. AutoCAD 2010 has new features that make tasks easier and quicker too. This VTC course provides users with the essentials needed to master AutoCAD 2010 with emphasis on how to create, edit and plot AutoCAD drawings. Use AutoCAD to communicate your ideas, concepts or designs to customers, colleagues and peers! Work files are included. To begin learning, simply click the movie links.

* The AutoCAD Work Files used in this course are in the AutoCAD 2007 DWG file format, and cannot be read by versions of AutoCAD before AutoCAD 2007.

*Homepage*

*Download from uploading*​ 
VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010: Basic 2D Concepts
http://uploading.com/files/638be8de/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2c4b2136/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f25baaae/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/18cdfe1d/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/c1a3989c/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part5.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/ca7547bf/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part6.rar/​ 
*Mirror hotfile*


VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010: Basic 2D Concepts
http://hotfile.com/dl/20353362/2e6c60b/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part1.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/20353364/361c2af/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part2.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/20353365/ec084fe/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part3.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/20352596/171a8b0/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part4.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/20352598/bfca493/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part5.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/20352593/b76b7ba/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part6.rar​ 
*Mirror rapidshare*


VTC - Autodesk AutoCAD 2010: Basic 2D Concepts
http://rapidshare.com/files/319663545/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/319663494/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/319663497/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/319663481/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/319663490/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/319662553/VTC.A.CAD.2010.Basic.2D.Con.part6.rar


​​


----------



## marooo2010 (1 يوليو 2010)

اين الردود للتشجيع فيوجد المزيد


----------



## ELGAMAL (2 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*


----------



## marooo2010 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي مرورك الطيب اخي Elgamal وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## mohands whale (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## marooo2010 (6 يوليو 2010)

اخي gold_fire_engineer شكرا علي مرورك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marooo2010 (6 يوليو 2010)

العفو اخي mohands whale نرجو الاستفاده للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## marooo2010 (6 يوليو 2010)

*العفو اخي mohands whale نرجو الاستفاده للجميع ان شاء الله*


----------



## lawlaw (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## dema (7 يوليو 2010)

*i cant open this files*

hi engineer 
i need this files specially autocad but i cant open them i get error msg 
and i need tutorial for pro engineer if u have 
thanx ur dema


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eyt (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير مشكور وماتقصر


----------



## beka1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

merci beaucoup ............ thank you


----------



## marooo2010 (11 يوليو 2010)

اين الردود يا اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا نرجوا التشجيع لمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## marooo2010 (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا اخواني علي الردود الجميلة والمشجعة


----------



## Red-Storm (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdalla Amayreh (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد المتميز


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (30 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يل باش مهندس وربنا يوفقك يا رب بس يا ريت يكون فيه شرح فديو لتنفيذ بعض الاشكال الصعبه في ال solidworks


----------



## chatze58 (9 أغسطس 2010)

machkooor


----------



## ابن النسر (25 أغسطس 2010)

بجد بارك الله فيك روووووووووعه ماشاء الله 
التعليم جميل جدا


----------



## A.S.T.P (25 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن تعدل روابط برنامج ال inventor لأن الملفات اتحذفت من الرابيدشير

و ألف شكررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (25 أغسطس 2010)

*العفو اخي mohands whale نرجو الاستفاده للجميع ان شاء الله*​


----------



## ahmad_fc (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اله أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف خير، وغفر لك ولوالديك والمسلمين:20:


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (26 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fawaz82 (30 أغسطس 2010)

baraka lahou fik choukrane akhi


----------



## bakker (26 سبتمبر 2010)

[


* thank you i hope allah give you what ever you want*
best wishes for you
*)*​


----------



## bakker (26 سبتمبر 2010)

[pass word please


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الى الامام


----------



## yahia2000 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم يااخوانى باسوردautocad2010


----------



## yahia2000 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

باسورد فك الضغظ لبرنامج autocad 2010جزاكم الله خير


----------



## yahia2000 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

VTC QuickStart Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 لو سمحتم يا اخوانى باسوردفك الضغط
لاسطوانه التعليم هذه


----------



## بوغالم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## marooo2010 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسف للتاخير الباسورد هي merapid واسف مرة اخري


----------



## abjool (7 مايو 2011)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك اخي ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## bakker (19 مايو 2011)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr0 year for 


down load



mediafire please


shit rapid share


----------

